# 5/1 Trout



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Now that's a trout!! Very nice.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

nice trout!


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Monster trout. Good job man!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a beauty. Tell your brother to get up and do what's right when you catch a big fish.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice indeed!
I can't imagine you would do much better with a hydro glow thingy after seeing that beast!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

your being way to modest dude, thats a PIG of a trout  congrats


----------



## RFNA (Apr 28, 2009)

that is a helluva trout!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

ZOWIE  That is a HUGE trout!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome, awesome trout! [smiley=1-beer.gif] I don't know what else to say, except congrats and learn to use the timer on your camera.


----------

